# Bypassed on civil service



## Dbg0621 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello, I am a new member but I have been using this site for a number of years to look up information, it has proven to be an invaluable source. I decided to sign up because I had a few questions to ask.

I was recently bypassed on civil service. I was not aware that my license was suspended for an incident in my teenage years. Although I disclosed the incident and told them exactly what happened I was still considered to have been untruthful because I selected "No" for if I had any licenses suspended. Had i known my license was suspended i would have disclosed it. I did not willingly try to hide it from them.

I am worried that because of this my chances of ever serving in law enforcement have come to an end. Does anyone know if this is something that will continue to harm me for future considerations? Should I stop pursuing police officer positions?

Any advice would be appreciated. I don't have anyone who would be able to help me answer these questions. I am just trying to figure out if I should continue my pursuit or find another career. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

It's certainly not good, but worry about it after you appeal it. It's worth your time to appeal it.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Question for the LEO's. How do you guys do it up there? Here in the "Commonwealth" of Pennsylvania if your license (actually your operating privilege) is suspended you get notified by certified mail. Credit for the suspension begins only when they receive (at Penn-Dot) your license in the mail but goes into effect upon you being notified. A 6 month suspension can last 20 years if you don't follow the rules. They don't send a renewal notice because you can't renew a suspended license. Am I missing something?


----------



## DeltaTango27 (Jul 14, 2010)

Dbg0621 said:


> I was recently bypassed on civil service. I was not aware that my license was suspended for an incident in my teenage years.


So assuming your at least 21 of years of ago or older, this incident probably occurred roughly 4-5 years ago and you had no idea that your drivers license was suspended form this "incident" ???


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> Question for the LEO's. How do you guys do it up there? Here in the "Commonwealth" of Pennsylvania if your license (actually your operating privilege) is suspended you get notified by certified mail. Credit for the suspension begins only when they receive (at Penn-Dot) your license in the mail but goes into effect upon you being notified. A 6 month suspension can last 20 years if you don't follow the rules. They don't send a renewal notice because you can't renew a suspended license. Am I missing something?


The mass rmv runs about as smooth as the rest of our govt....


----------



## Dbg0621 (Mar 2, 2016)

DeltaTango27 said:


> So assuming your at least 21 of years of ago or older, this incident probably occurred roughly 4-5 years ago and you had no idea that your drivers license was suspended form this "incident" ???


Yeah, I had no idea. It happened 12 years ago.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Dbg0621 said:


> Yeah, I had no idea. It happened 12 years ago.


I hear ya, I wouldn't be able to remember something I did at 14 either...


----------



## Dbg0621 (Mar 2, 2016)

Lol close, I was 17


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

Dbg0621 said:


> Hello, I am a new member but I have been using this site for a number of years to look up information, it has proven to be an invaluable source. I decided to sign up because I had a few questions to ask.
> 
> I was recently bypassed on civil service. I was not aware that my license was suspended for an incident in my teenage years. Although I disclosed the incident and told them exactly what happened I was still considered to have been untruthful because I selected "No" for if I had any licenses suspended. Had i known my license was suspended i would have disclosed it. I did not willingly try to hide it from them.
> 
> ...


If that's really the only reason that you were Bypassed it would be worth an appeal for sure.


----------



## Dbg0621 (Mar 2, 2016)

That wasn't the only reason. I didn't do well on the interview. I was not planningon appealing because I would have been bypassed no matter what. I was just curious if being labeled untruthful would derail everything I've worked so hard for. I can't imagine it would make things any easier.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Take the fire exam you be all set


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Dbg0621 said:


> Yeah, I had no idea. It happened 12 years ago.


I call bullshit, your telling us that you've been riding around on a suspended license for 12 years??? Negative, you've never gone in to the RMV in that time to try and renew your license, only to be told no your suspended kid? ??? Never been pulled over, never, BS.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Appeal it anyways.
You have nothing to lose.
You may never come this way again.


----------



## Dbg0621 (Mar 2, 2016)

It wasn't that I was driving around on a suspended license it was that I received a summons to court and never got it and they suspended my license as a result. I didn't know about the suspension. I got this all cleared up once the summons was sent to the correct address and I provided the paperwork to show I filed a change of address form. I disclosed the situation and everything that happened but didn't know my license had ever been suspended.


----------



## Dbg0621 (Mar 2, 2016)

I didn't even remember about the failure to appear until a few years ago when I had a background check done for a job. I was upfront with them, as I was in this case, to the best of my knowledge. The only thing that ever came up was that a warrant was issued but I was never arrested. They investigated and found that I was not at fault.


----------

